# iPhone 4 language change



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

I bought an iPhone 4 recently, then stuck it in my pocket whilst I went to the gym, so it was sitting in my locker. Unfortunately, a group of my friends that know my locker passcode opened it, changed the lanuage to Chinese (at least I think it's chinese) and buggered off, leaving my iPhone in the locker as if nothing had happened. I'm kinda dead now because I can't do anything on the iPhone because it presents me with a load of gibberish. Can someone tell me how to change the language setting back? The less time it takes the more time I have to chuck their iPhones into a skip.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

Go to settings (you should recognise the icon)
Go to general (same icon as settings) then

the very bottom button is reset (not this one)
above that is "accessibility" (not this one)
then above accessibilty is International (click on this)
The top button now is Language

just click on that and choose a language


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

My pleasure,

I also recommend setting a passcode on your iphone to stop this from happening, I had to set a passcode because my brother would steal my Ipod and play Taptap revenge until the battery ran out

Just make sure it's not the same as your locker code


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2010)

Why chuck their iPhones in a skip when you can give them to us?


----------

